# 1998 a6 Should I buy 2.8?



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the chance to buy a 98' A6 with very low miles 51,000 original owner there are asking 9000.00. Should I Jump or is that too much. book is 5350.00

Thank You.


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

In my opinion.... no. The 2.8 is no where near as good of a motor as the 2.7 or the 5 cylinders.. from what ive heard they love to leak oil. Nothing major but just stupid stuff like pan and valve cover gaskets. I wouldnt pay 9k for a 98 A6... you could get a beautiful B5 S4 for that price or a little more.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for your input. If anybody else has any info please let me know. 

Again Thank you.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Kbb is your friend. $9k is highway robbery.


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

I just bought a 98 A6 Quattro with the 2.8 for $3k. It had a couple of small issues with the worst being that I'm going to need a new front bumper cover because some idiot used drywall screws on one side of it?!?!?!? :screwy:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to take a look at it tonight, but i'm only going to offer her 5000.00 and see if she will take it. super clean and all services have been done.


----------



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

*A6*



1993vw fox said:


> I'm going to take a look at it tonight, but i'm only going to offer her 5000.00 and see if she will take it. super clean and all services have been done.


A car is only worth what the general public is willing to pay no matter what it is. However 9k is a little strong on price for a 98 even with super low miles. You can get a a lot of cars for that kind of money. maybe something a little newer. I have a 01 with the 2.8 with 180k miles and I have had to fix some oil leaks, that is not unusual in my opinion for a car with those miles. The engine is very reliable. I think for 5k that is a good buy for that car. Good luck


----------

